# RecipeDB - Summer Days Kolsch



## hophed2137 (5/1/11)

Summer Days Kolsch  Ale - Kölsch  Partial                      Brewer's Notes Mash Pilsner, Munich and Wheat at 65deg for 60 mins. Dissolved LDME in wort, boiled 60 min.Kept in primary 10 days, then cold condition for 1 month.Primed with 1 & 1/4 cup LDME and will bottle condition for 4 weeks min.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.4 kg Weyermann Munich I     1.3 kg Muntons DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      36 g Tettnang (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    12 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 15mins)    12 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     100 ml White Labs WLP029 - German Ale/Kolsch         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.047 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 22.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Conditioning 8 days


----------



## hophed2137 (5/1/11)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Summer Days Kolsch



This is my attempt at a Kolsch, wasn't able to find a commercially sold one to taste so I don't know how this recipe will turn out. Tasting notes to come.


----------



## RobjF (7/11/12)

Hey Hophed.
Just wondering how this one turned out, think of giving it a go. Never made a Kolsch before looks and sounds like a nice refreshing drop though.
Rob


----------



## labels (7/11/12)

I am becoming increasing intertested in brewing a Kolsch and need some help here hopefully from brewers on AHB who have experience. I don't even know the style other than I am led to believe it's a sort of psuedo-lager a light style beer.

Firstly, where can I buy and 'A' typical commercial bottle of Kolsch so I have some idea of what it is supposed to be like - I'm in Adelaide.

The recipe link sounds good but what should I look out for (ie) flavour profile I'm trying to build in and unwanted flavours I want to keep out, temperature regimes etc. Any good imnformation welcome

Steve


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (7/11/12)

Check out this tread on Kolsch:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=13334

Commercial examples have little to no late hop presence and finish crisp and dry

Lagering seems to be the key with this style with 4 weeks minimum recommended


----------



## labels (7/11/12)

L_Bomb said:


> Check out this tread on Kolsch:
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=13334
> 
> ...



Yep, very interesting that's got me going for sure. One more lager for the year this Saturday and the first beer for 2013 will be a Kolsch, no doubt about that - thanks.


----------



## donburke (7/11/12)

labels said:


> I am becoming increasing intertested in brewing a Kolsch and need some help here hopefully from brewers on AHB who have experience. I don't even know the style other than I am led to believe it's a sort of psuedo-lager a light style beer.
> 
> Firstly, where can I buy and 'A' typical commercial bottle of Kolsch so I have some idea of what it is supposed to be like - I'm in Adelaide.
> 
> ...



dont know where to find it in adelaide, but the reissdorf has been the best i've tried here, but havent seen it for about 3 years, dont know if its still imported

the sunner has been around more recently, and is another good example

mostly pils, a tad of wheat and sprinkle of munich mashed low and long, some spalt and a kolsch yeast will do wonders


----------

